# fund raising for JDRF



## grahams mum (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Everybody I Have Organized A Walk For Jdrf  The 7 Of March At 11;30 And If Anybody Want To Give Go To 

http://www.justgiving.com/Daniela-Magnoni

(I added in the link Daniela - good luck!)


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry something went wrong the link did not work


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 19, 2010)

hi if you go on justgiving home page tipe Daniela Magnoni and daniela'page come up thanks


----------



## am64 (Feb 19, 2010)

good luck daneila ...still no link but im sure its great !!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

I added the link to Daniela's post - please support her if you can!


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 19, 2010)

have a look on the general messageboard for the link thanks


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 1, 2010)

my page has been updated give it a look please and donate, everything helpsthanks to anybody who will donate xxxxx


----------

